# New Thule e-bike hitch rack



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/thule-ebike-hitch-rack-shows-motorcycle-influences/

Seems like the industry is going full throttle on the e-bike trend.

$750 almost 25% more than a regular thule rack.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Lemonaid said:


> https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/thule-ebike-hitch-rack-shows-motorcycle-influences/
> 
> Seems like the industry is going full throttle on the e-bike trend.
> 
> $750 almost 25% more than a regular thule rack.


Look at the Saris Superclamp EX also for ebike-capable rack, and only $470, less at Amazon.









Catfish ...


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

The 1up is e-bike capable as well. The Levo fits just fine, and is within it's weight limits.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Which company lol. It's a shame the mess they created. Such great racks. I have 4 of them myself.

http://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/1up-usa-com-vs-1upusa-com-who-knows-what-1055205-2.html


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I've put 4 Ebikes on my normal Thule and zero issues.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Lemonaid said:


> Which company lol. It's a shame the mess they created. Such great racks. I have 4 of them myself.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-racks/1up-usa-com-vs-1upusa-com-who-knows-what-1055205-2.html


Yeah, that is a mess!


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Lemonaid said:


> $750 almost 25% more than a regular thule rack.


Yikes, glad I drive a pickup.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

EricTheDood said:


> Yikes, glad I drive a pickup.


There is problem with a pickup.... lifting the heavy bike in and out of the bed is no small feat. Proper form is essential.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Another option is to use a motorcycle hitch rack (a whole lot cheaper than the Thule rack!). Only downer is that you need to use straps to secure the bike, but it isn't that much effort. Here's the one I use - with my KTM dirt bike, KTM e-Bike, Santa Cruz MTB, and my cyclocross bike - works for all them.

https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Cargo-Carrier/Detail-K2/K2TMC201.html

There are lots of 2 bike versions as well.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Another option is to use a motorcycle hitch rack (a whole lot cheaper than the Thule rack!). Only downer is that you need to use straps to secure the bike, but it isn't that much effort. Here's the one I use - with my KTM dirt bike, KTM e-Bike, Santa Cruz MTB, and my cyclocross bike - works for all them.
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Cargo-Carrier/Detail-K2/K2TMC201.html
> 
> There are lots of 2 bike versions as well.


That's a pretty cool rack. Looks like it would accommodate fat tires pretty easily.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Lemonaid said:


> That's a pretty cool rack. Looks like it would accommodate fat tires pretty easily.


Yup. I haul my Borealis with 4" or 5" tires with no problems. Tire nestles nicely in that front wheel cradle.


----------



## DL723 (Sep 25, 2017)

I have that Thule rack in the original post. Got it for $550, since I had bought a bike off the dealer before. The main advantage of the easyfold is it's lighter than most racks and it folds up into suitcase size, for easier storage.

Price is basically for the lightweight and storage form factor. If neither of those are important, there are cheaper and probably easier to use options. It's kind of funky using those claw grips. (also the ramp is so useless the store didn't even give it to me haha. It's basically more of a liability than help)


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I carry 2 Ebikes on my normal Kuat rack and zero issues.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I also carry 2 ebikes on my Yakima Holdup 1 1/4 hitch tray. No issues at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I have two Levos (102lbs) on the Yakima 2up. 90-100mph no problem. LOL. Folds up nicely when not in use.


----------

